

Ask HN: What is the relationship between AngelHack and Y Combinator? - yapcguy

Just asking because it seems that posts about AngelHack&#x27;s CEO going on a rant have gone viral on social media (&quot;Startup CEO Wishes Homeless &#x27;Degenerates&#x27; Would Stop Ruining &#x27;The Civilized Part&#x27; Of San Francisco &quot;) and it&#x27;s making the news, but quietly sinking away here on HN.<p>Of course, perhaps HN folk aren&#x27;t interested in the story, but given that the Google Bus Protest story made the front page, perhaps there are other reasons.  Just enquiring, thanks.
======
argonaut
None.

